# Article on a California gun purchase experience



## Ceicei (Jun 9, 2009)

This is a thought provoking article with a humorous touch on a person's experience of buying a .22 rifle.  Basically, the efforts a law abiding citizen goes through are steps a bad guy generally wouldn't go through anyway, so who do these regulations actually hinder?

- Ceicei

http://www.the-signal.com/news/article/14177/


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 9, 2009)

Good guy gets grilled, gives up lots of private information to some min wager, waits a few weeks, to get his legal weapon.

Bad guy goes to "Vinnie", drops a few extra bucks, walks out with what he wants, no worries.

Yup.  Sounds right.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 10, 2009)

If it weren't for the fact we have some cool MT'ers in California I'd be praying everyday for it to just crack off at the borders and go the way of Atlantis.

Then, too given the increasing activity in recent years along the San Andreas, perhaps I'd best be careful what I wish for after all.......


----------



## takezo (Jun 10, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> If it weren't for the fact we have some cool MT'ers in California I'd be praying everyday for it to just crack off at the borders and go the way of Atlantis.


 
I was hoping for just the coastal range slipping into the pacific...would leave some great beach front property where the central valley now lies (unfortunately it would take years for the left leaning toxic waste to subside).



Andy Moynihan said:


> Then, too given the increasing activity in recent years along the San Andreas, perhaps I'd best be careful what I wish for after all.......


 
Having shared your wishes on more than a few occasions, especially when going to buy any type of firearm, I have to admit I have been harboring the same wishes for the entire Atlantic seaboard.

Best wishes from the Western People's Republic to the Eastern People's Republic...


----------



## Carol (Jun 10, 2009)

takezo said:


> I was hoping for just the coastal range slipping into the pacific...would leave some great beach front property where the central valley now lies (unfortunately it would take years for the left leaning toxic waste to subside).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww, don't wish it on the entire Atlantic seaboard.  There are 50-something miles of coastline worth saving 

Best wishes from a 2A-friendly state without a motorcycle helmet law, a seatbelt law (for adults), a sales tax, or a state income tax.  Live Free Or Die!


----------



## kidswarrior (Jun 10, 2009)

takezo said:


> I was hoping for just the coastal range slipping into the pacific...would leave some great beach front property where the central valley now lies (unfortunately it would take years for the left leaning toxic waste to subside).


Interesting first post. :uhyeah:



> Best wishes from a 2A-friendly state without a motorcycle helmet law, a seatbelt law (for adults), a sales tax, or a state income tax. Live Free Or Die!


If my work wasn't here...


----------



## BLACK LION (Jun 10, 2009)

Been dealing with this bs for the past few years.  The purchase process only scratches the surface.  California is a great place minus a few million people that make it suck.  I have my eyes on Arizona or New Mexico.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 10, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Then, too given the increasing activity in recent years along the San Andreas, perhaps I'd best be careful what I wish for after all.......


 
well, I finally got the foundation under my house replaced...


----------



## CoryKS (Jun 10, 2009)

takezo said:


> I was hoping for just the coastal range slipping into the pacific...would leave some great beach front property where the central valley now lies (unfortunately it would take years for the left leaning toxic waste to subside).


 
"Otisburg?!"


----------



## takezo (Jun 11, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Aww, don't wish it on the entire Atlantic seaboard. There are 50-something miles of coastline worth saving


 
I apologize for my insensitive wish for the demise of the entire Atlantic seaboard. Maybe a compromise is in order. How about a 500 to 1000 foot subsidence of the all 'blue' counties? The land locked blue counties not inundated by the either ocean, Great Lakes or the Mississippi river would make excellent land fills.

As a side note, this is all Ceicei's fault as she sits smug and secure in a sea of red counties - all the while chortling at the machinations of the People's Republic of Kalifornia's attempts at social engineering.



Carol Kaur said:


> Best wishes from a 2A-friendly state without a motorcycle helmet law, a seatbelt law (for adults), a sales tax, or a state income tax. Live Free Or Die!


 
I am happy to wear a motorcycle helmet or a seat belt, the taxes are just adding insult to the injury imposed by the absurdity of the local gun laws - neither of which, I am sure, will not be rolled back to anything approaching common sense.

Live free or move to Idaho!


----------



## girlbug2 (Jun 11, 2009)

BLACK LION said:


> California is a great place minus a few million people that make it suck. I have my eyes on Arizona or New Mexico.


 
I have often thought, what a shame; the California landscape is unequalled for beauty and variety of friendly climates for sports, agriculture and bliss. It's population though, is also...unequalled 

Too bad we can't swap 90 percent of the people for, say, Washingtonians or Texans. Then, California would truly be paradise on earth.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 11, 2009)

BLACK LION said:


> Been dealing with this bs for the past few years.  The purchase process only scratches the surface.  California is a great place minus a few million people that make it suck.  I have my eyes on Arizona or New Mexico.



Just as aside...

My family moved to Denver in the early 1970's from Central Illinois.  Denver was considered a 'cow town' then, un-hip, and aside from ski bums in Aspen, no one wanted to live there.

It was 'discovered' by Californians when the CA economy first got bad in the late 1980's, and they moved in by the tens of thousands.  The first thing they did was set about making Colorado just as miserable as the state they left.  They got on local school boards and ran for local elections, and before you know it, it was illegal to transport a firearm in your vehicle in Denver city limits.  Ever.  Under any circumstances, assembled or disassembled.  When I moved to Denver as a child, there were still freaky old left-over mountain men who'd come to town armed, for God's sake.  When I was in high school in Golden, CO, we had rifle racks in the back windows of our pickup trucks, with actual rifles in them.  Not anymore.

When I got married, my wife lived in Albuquerque and I moved there.  I love Albuquerque, but starting in 2001 or so, it also started filling up with Californians.  And it's the same thing all over again.  The California left-wing morons show up and try to change things to make them just as miserable as the state they left.

I feel for non-lefty Californians, but for the rest of those buffoons - I can't stand 'em.  The amazing part is, people who live in places like San Francisco and Berkeley think THEY are normal!!!  They have no idea how out-of-touch they are with the rest of the country.  At least they don't think they are superior to everyone else like the NYC liberals, but they're just as bad in their own way.

Now I live in Michigan and North Carolina.  The western part of NC is filling up with fleeing New Yorkers (and yes, they're destroying the joint and they were causing runaway house inflation until the recent depression began) but so far they are staying out of Michigan - along with everyone else.

And I say GOOD!  It's the last refuge outside of Idaho and Montana for decent people.  Californians, stay out.  New Yorkers, go home.  Beat it!  Shoo!  Take your shar pei dogs and your idiotic meadow muffin tree huggin granola crunchin save the planet crap and GET OUT!  GO HOME!  You made your own state miserable, so LIVE IN IT YOURSELVES.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm gonna like Texas.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jun 11, 2009)

Andy,

Early this week I saw a Mossburg Persuader 12 gauge 500A, blue, in perfect condition, for $249 at a pawn shop. Not a mark on it, and the insides had no wear marks from cycling.

Well today I went by and said, "what is your rock bottom price".

Well I bought it for $225 flat, OTD price. No tax (actually the tax as in the price.) It has the pistol grip, and I hate it, so soon it will have a speed-feed stock, hunting style. And a tac-star four round side saddle.

Well I filled out the Federal form, showed them my drivers license and CHL license, and that was that. Not even a brown wrapper. Just walked out with the shotgun in my hand, action open, and put in the passenger front seat. Drove home.

Yes that's Texas.

Deaf


----------



## The Last Legionary (Jun 11, 2009)

California seems to like having a disarmed public.


----------



## Brian S (Jun 12, 2009)

The Last Legionary said:


> California seems to like having a disarmed public.


 
 Unless you count the criminals as public.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 12, 2009)

Deaf Smith said:


> Andy,
> 
> Early this week I saw a Mossburg Persuader 12 gauge 500A, blue, in perfect condition, for $249 at a pawn shop. Not a mark on it, and the insides had no wear marks from cycling.
> 
> ...


 
Excellent deal.

I was lucky to find my 590A1 when I did 'cause I've not found anothr since. Mine has the speedfeed stock, 6 round SideSaddle and the ghost ring setup. And the lug


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 12, 2009)

Senator Nancy "Heinrick" Pelosi is from California. It's no wonder it's so fubar when it comes to guns when your big senator is a card carrying nazi-copying anti-gun nut.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jun 12, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Excellent deal.
> 
> I was lucky to find my 590A1 when I did 'cause I've not found anothr since. Mine has the speedfeed stock, 6 round SideSaddle and the ghost ring setup. And the lug


 
Andy,

I do have a 590. It's the chrome one with the rifle sights. Speedfeed on it and a 4 shot tac-star. But no bayonet lug!

This Mossie, the 500A, will be my 'PC' shotgun. Plus I'll use it to practice alot with. I'll add a 4 shot tac-star (both speed feed and tac-star have already been ordered!) and I'll be able to practice reloading techniques, pivots, transitions, left handed shooting, etc....

I also plan to get a set of dummy cartridges to use to practice with.

Deaf


----------



## 7starmarc (Jun 13, 2009)

I know he's trying to add a touch of humor, but the trouble is, I can't tell what is real in this story.

I don't know if things have changed since I bought my pistol a year ago here in California, but my experience was much different from his.

10 day waiting, of course.

Paperwork, yes. Fortunately, I purchased at a gun shop familiar with the process and known for moving people along through it.

But retinal scan? DNA sample? 45 minute verbal interrogation? Repeat questioning when picking the weapon up?

Hyperbole or honest account of an overly aggressive company policy?

The trouble is, articles like this do just as much harm as good. The gun grabbers can discount the article by pointing to the fact that this is not the accurate process. Credibility is lost as the author is reduced to the boy who cried wolf.

A sober reflection of the actual process is bad enough, so why embellish and weaken the message?


----------



## Frostbite (Jul 14, 2009)

7starmarc said:


> I know he's trying to add a touch of humor, but the trouble is, I can't tell what is real in this story.
> 
> I don't know if things have changed since I bought my pistol a year ago here in California, but my experience was much different from his.
> 
> ...



Well, it's definitely an exaggeration for comic effect.  I've bought a new handgun within the last 30 days and while it's fairly straightfoward process, it's certainly a lot more forms and paperwork than in my home state of Washington.

The thing that amazes me are the inconsistencies in what's expected of you.  In order to buy a handgun here, you need to show your California driver's license but you also need a secondary proof of residence in the form of an auto registration, current residential lease, utility bill, etc.  I've bought 5 handguns since I moved here and there's never been a problem with just my license and auto registration.  The last time, since the address on my license doesn't match the address on my registration, they wanted an _additional_ proof of residence.  My license hasn't matched my registration on any of my previous purchases but suddenly now it's a problem.  And I've purchased from this shop before!

I always hear how anti-gun California is but I think it's mostly the laws and lawmakers that are anti-gun.  Everyone I've met that knows I'm a gun owner and regular shooter hasn't seemed phased by the fact.  I don't know a lot of fellow gun owners but I haven't met any rabid anti-gun people either.  It makes me wonder if these laws were allowed to pass because people are truly anti-gun or just apathetic because it doesn't affect them.


----------



## Guardian (Jul 16, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Just as aside...
> 
> My family moved to Denver in the early 1970's from Central Illinois. Denver was considered a 'cow town' then, un-hip, and aside from ski bums in Aspen, no one wanted to live there.
> 
> ...


 

Hey, you left out Texas, we still believe and we don't allow people from either of those two states to set up home here. LOL


----------

